# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Informatie gevraagd over neusspray

## sixtax

Door langdurig gebruik van otrivin heb ik nu constant opgezette neusslijmvliezen.
Kan ik daar zonder meer mee stoppen, hoe lang duurd het dan voor de klachten verminderen.
Of zijn er andere maatregelen nodig in de vorm van medicijnen of KNO arts.

----------


## Jan A.

Had ook last van een verslaving aan Otrivin. Via RTL Boulevard hoorde ik dat de musicalster Tony Neef ook verslaafd was. Maar door neuspray Nasonex (alleen op recept te verkrijgen) ben ik (en dus ook Tony Neef) van mijn verslaving af gekomen.

----------


## hansvant

Hallo daar, Ik ook ben sinds kort bezig met nasonex en het helpt mij ook enorm! Ik ben al sinds 1999 verslaafd geweest aan neusspray en wist me geen raad meer. na een periode van stoppen en weer beginnen ben ik via een goeie huisarts in aanraking gekomen met nasonex. de eerste dag werkte het niet heel goed maar daarna, toppertje succes

----------


## emma61

Zout water werkt ook goed....
groetjes,Emma

----------


## hansvant

Beste Emma,

Zout water is idd een oplossing, maar vanaf dat er een lichaamlijke behoefte is aan de neusspray(b.v. Otrivin) helpt zoutoplossing niet meer maar heb je dat speciale stofje nodig wat je slijmvlies doet slinken. Ik heb destijds ook zouoplossing geprobeerd, maar mijn neus zat op een bepaald moment zo dicht dat ik het er niet eens meer in kreeg......(zelfs niet na 5 min op mijn rug te hebben gelegen). Nasonex heeft me er nu echt vanaf geholpen, maar ik moet er wel bijzeggen, de drang naar de echte neusspray blijft bestaan, maar dit kan goed zijn vanwegen mijn angst/paniek stoornis die zich erg uit op het gebied van ademhaling.
Groetjes hans

----------


## emma61

Goh zeg,dat dat spul zo verslavend kan zijn.....
Ik vind dat daar toch wel watvaker voor gewaarschuwd mag worden!

----------


## suus55

Ik ben ook verslaafd aan neusspray en wil hier heel graag vanaf. Ik wil best naar de huisarts om dat Nasonex te vragen maar moet je dit langdurig gebruiken? Ik wil namelijk gewoon overal vanaf, dat ik gewoon niks meer hoef te gebruiken, is dat spul dan ook aan te raden?

----------


## otrivinjunk

hallo,

ook ik was verslaafd aan de otrivin. de kno arts vond mij een echte junk.
sinds 3 weken gebruik ik nu flixonase nasuledruppels. deze zijn lastig in 
te brengen door de rare verpakking maar ik heb er wel veel baat bij.
het werkt beter dan nasonex wat ik eerder gebruikte.heb nu al 3 weken
geen neussprays meer gekocht. de apotheek is al bijna failliet.

----------


## hansvant

Ik ben blij dat flixonase nasuledruppels voor je werken. Deze druppels zijn alleen een stuk agressiever dan nasonex spray. Dit is meestal een van de laatste mogelijkheden voor mensen met een neusslymvlies probleem. Dus voor veel mensen is NASONEX dus voldoende, maar voor sommige ook niet. Zelf hoef ik ondertussen niets meer te gebruiken, zelfs geen nasonex. Er zitten namelijk ook geen verslavende bestandsdelen in NASONEX. En zeg nou eerlijk, wie wil er nu niet helemaal zonder ritueel de deur uit of de nacht door?
SUCCES IEDEREEN!
Voor info kan je me altijd mailen op [email protected]

----------


## hansvant

Ik bedacht me net dat ik het wel ernstig vind, otrivinjunk, dat een kno arts jou een junk noemt. Dit zijn dingen die je voor de commisie mag laten komen, want het geeft natuurlijk niet de kracht die je nodig hebt om een verslaving te veslaan.

----------


## otrivinjunk

uiteraard heeft de kno arts niet direct het woord junk genoemd maar zijn
houding en verhaal gaf mij wel het gevoel dat ik een echte junk was.
ben door het gebruik van flixonase wel van de neusspray af hoewel
mijn neus nog regelmatig verstopt zit. dit komt door een vorm van 
allergie maar de dokters weten niet precies waarvoor. testen zijn niet
eenduidig in het resultaat. wel geeft de flixonase snel verlichting en 
gebruik ik het nu incidenteel. probeer toch van de otrivin af te blijven.

----------


## hansvant

Goed zo. Je hebt een juiste instelling. Dat is een goede basis. Ik heb nu ondertussen wat meer navraag gedaan over Fixinase en bij toeval heb ik nog een stukje gelezen op het forum betreft Fixonasa. Ik hoop dat het je blijvend gaat helpen. Mijn ervaring is nu deze, op het moment dat je niet meer gek word van benauwdheid en hoofdpijn neemt je motivatie om van de otrivin af te blijven toe met de dag. Na een bepaalde periode zal je waarschijnlijk zelfs van de fixonasa kunnen afstappen.  :Smile:  Succes!
P.s. hou je ons op de hoogte, ook al gaat het goed?
Groeten Hans

----------


## otrivinjunk

hallo hans

bedankt voor je reactie. de juiste schrijfwijze is flixonase nasule druppels
en de dosering is 400 microgram (1mg/ml) op www.serviceapotheek.nl kan je zoeken naar dit geneesmiddel en staat een duidelijke beschrijving ervan.
het heeft bij mij goed geholpen. De eerste weken had ik het er wel erg moeilijk mee, maar ik heb toch doorgezet. Ben pas bij de kno arts geweest en deze vertelde dat de beschadigingen aan het slijmvlies soms pas na een jaar helemaal hersteld zijn. Op medicity is ook nog een andere discussie over dit onderwerp gaande. ik vraag me af of mensen die daar reageren dit ook lezen. ik heb eigenlijk geen idee hoe je daar naar kan verwijzen via deze pagina.

----------


## Doortje

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik ben net nieuw hier omdat ik zocht naar Neusdruppelverslavingen, nou dan zit ik hier goed.
Ik gebruik al heel veel jaren neusdruppel en heb idd. nu ook last van opgezette neusslijmvliezen, wat ontzettend rot aan voelt.
Ik heb de huisarts gebeld voor Nasonex, maar die krijg ik niet omdat ik in een IVFpoging zit, dus baal daar enorm van.
Nu heb ik maar het homeopatische middel Cinuforce aangeschaft maar tot op heden weinig resultaat.
Ik gebruik alleen Otrivin voor het slapen gaan, maar dan nog werkt het niet meer afdoende.
Ik dacht dat ik de enige was, nou niet dus!!!!

Groetjes Doortje

----------


## concetta

Hallo,

Ik ben toch wel zeer verbaasd hoeveel mensen er verslaafd zijn aan neusdruppels en vraag me toch af hoe dat nu komt. Ook ik ben verslaafd aan die rot druppels en wel al zeker vanaf mijn 6e jaar, ben nu 35 jaar.
Ik gebruik 1 flesje per maand. Ben net herstellende van een fikse verkoudheid, en heb nu echt besloten om te stoppen met die druppels mijn huisarts vond dat het nu ook eens tijd werd. 
Maar ja makkelijk gezegd dan gedaan. Even doorzetten zegt hij maar ik vraag me af hoe lang???
Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe lang de periode is om af te kicken. Overigens heb ik vandaag maar 1 x gedruppelt, normaal heb ik er al zeker 4 x achter de rug dus vandaag ben ik wel trots op mezelf en hoop ook om het vol te houden. Ik denk toch dat ik ook maar die nasonex gaat aanvragen.

succes allemaal

----------


## Doortje

Hoi Concetta,

Dank je wel voor je reactie, ik ben blij dat ik hierin niet de enige ben.
Ik gebruik ze vanaf mijn 12 en ben nu 40, dus ongeveer even lang als jou.
Wat goed dat je al probeert te minderen!!!!
Het is mij vorig jaar wel gelukt om over te gaan op Otrivin babydruppels, daar zit de helft van dat verslavend spul in dan de gewone.
Maar dan moet ik uitkijken dat ik niet meer ga druppelen, deed ik vannacht en ging het nog dichter zitten.
Ik mag niet aan de Nasonex of andere middelen, omdat ik net een IVF poging heb gehad en kan zwanger zijn.
Maar mocht dit volgende week niet het geval zijn, zit ik meteen bij de huisarts hoor.....

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## hansvant

Beste doortje.

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik niet weet welk middel de IVFpoging niet zal be&#239;nvloeden. misschien zal je eens moeten informeren bij Otrivinjunkie. Hij heef het over, en ik quote:"de juiste schrijfwijze is flixonase nasule druppels". Misschien heb je hier mee een uitweg..
Je kan ook altijd proberen om je neus open te krijgen zonder het gebruik van druppels of spray. Een goede manier is(het klinkt weer standaard) stomen, naar buiten om te wandelen en veel je zoutoplossing gebruiken om te reinigen. Zelf heb ik ondervonden destijds dat op het moment je weer neusdruppels gebruikt, je qua stoppen weer terug bij af bent. dus probeer vol te houden.
Succes met je eventuele zwangerschap. Ik volg je op het forum

Groetjes Hans

----------


## Doortje

Hoi Hans,

Ook dank voor je reactie, ik heb net gekeken naar de bijsluiter van Flixonase,
en die raden het ook af dit tijdens een zwangerschap te gebruiken.
En dit weet ik over precies 1 week, zo niet zit ik meteen bij de huisarts.
Ik merk idd. dat als ik buiten ben ik minder last heb, ik heb een hond dus dat is geen probleem.
Maar om nu de hele dag buiten te vertoeven is ook wat.
Ook afleiding helpt wel hoor, dan ben je er ff niet mee bezig, want het wordt dan alleen maar erger.
Ik zal met kamille gaan stomen, die tip had ik ook al van de huisarts gehad.
Ook gebruik ik al een tijdje physchiomer spray, maar dat helpt nu nog nauwelijks, omdat ik het ook al lang gebruik helaas.
Ik ben wel blij dat ik hier heb gevonden niet de enige te zijn, want dat heb ik jarenlang ook gedacht en durf hier met niemand over te praten!!

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## Doortje

Hoi Hans,

Heb ik net een heel verhaal zitten tikken, ik dacht dat ik het gepost had, helemaal kwijt, maar dat heb je vaker als je 'nieuw' bent.
Flixonase mag ook niet gebruikt worden bij een (mogelijke) zwangerschap.
Ik zal nog precies 1 weekje moeten wachten voordat ik dat weet.
Buitenlucht helpt zeker, dat merk ik, maar de hele dag buiten met hond lopen is ook zo wat.
Afleiding vindt ik ook heel erg goed helpen, als ik werk voel ik het nauwelijks, wat niet wil zeggen dat het verdwenen is.
Ook gebruik ik pshychiomer spray, maar ook al zo lang dat dat ook niet helpt.
Stomen zal ik zeker gaan proberen, het is zo simpel maar het laatste waar je aan denkt!!
Verder druppel ik alleen voordat ik ga slapen, en overdag absoluut niet, alhoewel ik af en toe wel pijn in de neus heb.
Ben wel blij dit gevonden te hebben, omdat ik dacht dat ik de enige ter wereld was....niet dus!!!

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## Doortje

Staat tie er toch 2 keer op!!!

----------


## Sophie

ik merk dus ook dat ik niet de enige ben met deze verslaving, en dat vind ik erg prettig om te lezen!! Ben nu ongeveer 8 jaar veslaafd, ben nu 25. Ik heb al meerdere stoppogingen geprobeerd maar mijn neus blijft dichtzitten, mijn omgeving verklaard me voor gek en ik wissen van drogisterijen en apotheken zodat mijn verslaving niet gaat opvallen bij de desbetreffende verkopers. Het is soms zo erg als het op is, knip ik mijn otrivinflesjes open om de laatste druppeltjes ook nog te kunnen nutigen. Ik heb vorig jaar een pakket besteld bij: http://www.rhinostat.com/ maar dit had ook geen resultaat. Ik loop er ook al jaren met het idee rond om naar de huisarts te gaan, maar ben bang dat hij mijn probleem niet serieus neemt... nu wil ik dat flixonase of Nasonex wel eens proberen maar is dit te verkrijgen zonder dat ik naar mijn huisarts moet?

=Sophie

----------


## Sophie

oja, ik gebruik 3 a 4 flesjes per week, hoeveel gebruiken jullie ongeveer?

----------


## Doortje

Wat heb je precies bij Rhinostat besteld dan???
Ik gebruik nu 1 flesje per 2 weken gemiddeld, maar mijn verslaving begint al bij mijn 12de jaar en ben nu 40!!
Ik heb altijd heel goed geweten dat het verslavend was, maar kon en wilde er gewoon niet vanaf, totdat ik zoals nu problemen krijg, omdat de boel dicht blijft zitten.
Niet echt helemaal verstopt, maar voor de helft ongeveer en dat is heel lastig!
Nasonex of Flixonase kun je alleen via de huisarts verkrijgen, ik denk dat het ook goed is dat je dit probleem bespreekt met hem/haar.
Ik ben wel minder gaan gebruiken dan eerder, toen versleet ik ook een paar flesjes per week.
Ik heb dat al gedaan, en zij bekende ook verslaafd te zijn geweest, hoe is het mogelijk, nu heb ik wel een vertrouwensband met haar.
Maar ik mag nu nog ff niets anders gebruiken dan Otrivin, zodra ik meer duidelijkheid heb over het wel of niet zwanger zijn, kunnen we beginnen met een behandeling!!

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## otrivinjunk

heb tijden 2 flesjes per week gebruikt tot ik in december bij de kno-arts kwam deze constateerde dat het slijmvlies in mijn neus ernstig aangetast was door de otrivin. De enige remedie was direct stoppen en de afkickverschijnselen voor lief nemen. van hem kreeg ik flixonase nasuledruppels. een beschrijving van dit middel kan je vinden op www.serviceapotheek.nl Mijn probleem kwam meer voort uit een allergie voor van alles en nog wat. (huismijt pollen enz.) en niet uit continue verkouden zijn. Maar de otrivin is makkelijk verkrijgbaar en op het oog werkt het fantastisch. een pufje is genoeg om weer helder te denken. Nu 2 maanden later gebruik ik nog geen otrivin. De flixonase is geen wondermiddel want je moet er ook een stukje wilskracht bij hebben. Ik ben vorig jaar gestopt met roken en vond dat makkelijker dan van de otivin af te blijven. Een goed alternatief is regelmatig (1xper week) de sauna in. Dit geeft je ook meer weerstand en door de eucaliptus gaat je neus ook open.

----------


## concetta

Ik schaamde mij al dat ik 1 flesje per maand door mijn neus jaagt maar nu zie ik dat er mensen zijn die 2 of meer flesjes in een week er doorheen jagen. Als je ziet hoeveel er verslaafd zijn aan die druppels zou je eigenlijk moeten denken dat daar eens iets aan gedaan moet worden. Bijvoorbeeld de druppels alleen nog via een recept van de dokter. Waneer ik om mij heen kijkt zijn er nog weinig mensen die geen druppels gebruiken. Het is toch te gek voor woorden. Hoe hebben we het allemaal zo ver laten komen. Ik ben ooit eens naar de KNO arts geweest en die vond dat mijn neusgaten niet groot genoeg waren. Dus moest ik die maar even gaan trainen door met mijn neusvleugels te gaan bewegen. Dat vond ik toch zo een belachelijke opmerking, ik werd dus gewoon niet serieus genomen.

----------


## Doortje

Ook ik ben wel eens bij de KNO arts geweest een jaar of 4 geleden, maar dat kwam voort uit langdurige voorhoofdsholte ontstekingen.
Toen durfde ik mijn mond niet open te doen en heb niet gezegd dat ik Otrivin-junk was.
Dat is natuurlijk jezelf vreselijk voor de gek houden, maar zag toen eigenlijk het probleem niet.
Ik heb toen Nasonex een paar jaar gebruikt, de klachten namen af, ben gestopt met Nasonex maar niet met Otrivin.

In het begin was Otrivin uitsluitend bij de huisarts op recept, maar die bleef gewoon voorschrijven, totdat het in de vrije verkoop kwam, dat was natuurlijk een reden om gewoon door te gaan.
Dit middel mogen ze dan ook eigenlijk niet in de vrije verkoop doen, zeker omdat er toch wel wat verslaafden zijn, als ik het zo lees.
Kalmerende middelen liggen toch ook niet bij de drogist!!!!

Otrivinjunk, Goed dat je er 2 maanden vanaf bent zeg.
Het lijkt mij ook verschrikkelijk zwaar zeker omdat het toch ook wel tussen je oren zit.

Het zou fijn zijn, dat we hier met zijn allen kunnen stoppen en elkaar daarin kunnen steunen....

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## otrivinjunk

ja iedere gek zijn gebrek. en de apothekers en drogisten maar lachen. De apotheek waar ik altijd kwam zei wel "u mag het maar 5 dagen gebruiken, dat weet u toch" maar ondertussen wel wekelijks 2 flesjes over de toonbank schuiven a raison van 4,75. jaja snuiven is niet goedkoop. Maar afkicken is ook makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Het komt voornamelijk toch aan op wilskracht en de afkickverschijnselen voor lief nemen. Ik ben vlak voor de kerst gestopt (rigoreus) dat heeft me tijdens de feestdagen wel opgebroken maar na een week ging het wel beter in combinatie met de flixonase. Nu gebruik ik de flixonase alleen als de boel in een keer dicht slaat. zo'n 2 tot 3 keer per week. Verwacht van medicijnen echter geen wonderen je moet er zelf achter staan als je wilt stoppen.

----------


## Doortje

Otrivinjunk, dat weet ik maar al te goed, als je er zelf niet achter staat of wilt zal het je nooit lukken.
Dat is met alles zo, en idd. de ontwenningsverschijnselen daar kom je niet onderuit.
Maar met ondersteuning van een ander middel zal het wellicht iets minder worden, omdat je toch een vervangend product hebt (misschien zit dat ook tussen de oren).
In ieder geval ga ik ervoor zodra ik groen licht krijg van mijn huisarts, en ik hoop dat er mensen met mij mee willen doen!!!

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## Sophiej

@ Doortje, ik heb bij Rhinostat een Kit besteld, deze bestaat uit een flesje Neuspray met xylometazoline en er zit een flesje bij met een soort van zoutoplossing. De bedoeling is dat je stapsgewijs het flesje met xylometazoline verdunt met de zoutoplossing en zo zou je er binnen een maand vanaf moeten zijn. Ik moet zeggen, de eerste 2 week ging het prima, totdat ik hooikoorts kreeg en mijn neus weer vreselijk dichtzat. 

Hebben jullie ook dat wanneer je bij de drogist Otrivin besteld dat je heel onozel doet en zogenaamd voor het eerst een flesje koopt? Ik wil ook zo graag stoppen, alleen al om de genante momenten die ik heb als neussprayverslaafde... een paar week geleden bv ging ik uit met vriendinnen en mijn neuspray met draaidop van de etos was losgegaan en leeggelopen in mijn tas, ik raakte helemaal in paniek omdat ik niet een extra flesje bij me had! Kon daardoor niet meer genieten van het uitgaan en heb vervroegd een taxi genomen zodat ik thuis weer kon gaan sprayen...

----------


## otrivinjunk

@ Sophiej, mijn verstopte neus komt waarschijnlijk van allergiese reacties op stof huismijt pollen enzovoort. in combinatie met een verkoudheid ben ik aan de otrivin verslaafd geraakt. lees mijn bijdragen hierover eens wellicht dat de flixonase iets is. heb ook een tijdje nasonex via de huisarts gebruikt maar daar reageerde ik totaal niet op.

----------


## otrivinjunk

p.s. als ik naar de apotheek ging (haalde altijd bijdezelfde) en ze zeiden er wat van (dat je het maar zoveel dagen mocht gebruiken!) zei ik gewoon hondsbrutaal dat mijn huisarts op de hoogte was.

----------


## Sophiej

ik ben dan toch een verslaafde die er te bang is om ervooruit te komen, gelukkig heb ik hier vrij veel drogisterijen en rij dan ook rustig 10 minuten om weer bij een ander te halen... voel me soms echte junk  :Frown: 

Ik had gister ook al een bericht gepost over of je flixonase ook kan krijgen zonder ervoor naar de huisarts te hoeven, ben na jou post's over dat heel erg nieuwsgierig geworden of dat bij mij ook gaat werken...maar ik voel me heel erg opgelaten en ongemakkelijk als ik het hier over moet hebben met mijn doktor, maar ik denk niet dat ik een keus heb..  :Frown:

----------


## otrivinjunk

@ sophiej, Je zal wel gemerkt hebben aan deze rubriek dat je niet de enige bent die aan de otrivin verslaafd is. ik neen aan dat de gemiddelde huisarts wel op de hoogte is van deze soort verslaving. gewoon bespreken dus met je huisarts en als je er niet uitkomt gewoon om een verwijzing naar een kno-arts vragen. heb ik ook gedaan omdat ik het steeds benauwder kreeg en alle nies buien ook zat werd. de meeste mensen in deze rubriek gebruiken nasonex om van het probleem af te komen. ik heb dit ook een tijd gebruikt maar bij mij had het geen effect. de flixonase heb ik van de kno arts gekregen. wel is het zo dat dit middel meer voor allergiese reacties is. dus ik zou wel goed overleggen met je arts wat voor jou het beste is. sucses met het zoeken naar een oplossing.

----------


## concetta

Ik schaam mij er helemaal niet voor om bij de apotheek mijn neusdruppels te gaan halen. Haal het altijd bij dezelfde. Wel krijg je steeds te horen u mag het niet langer dan een week gebruiken en dan zeg ik ach ik gebruik het al vanaf mijn zesde jaar. Zitten ze je altijd wazig aan te kijken maar daar trek ik mij niks van aan. 

Dat xylometazoline zit toch altijd in neusdruppels. Ik heb altijd het eigen merk neusdruppels van de apotheek kost me maar 1,95 lekker goedkoop en daar zit het volgens mij ook in. 
Heeft otravin misschien een andere samenstelling dan???

Verder ben ik afgelopen maandag met de neusdruppels gaan minderen van tenminste 5 x per dag naar 2 x per dag en dat gaat gelukkig goed. Ik heb gister avond om 22.00 voor het laatst gedruppeld en voor het eerst heb ik vannacht geen verstopte neus gehad en nu ook nog steeds niet. Hoop dat het zo blijft dan kan ik vandaag misschien 1x druppelen. Oh ik hoop zo dat ik er ooit vanaf komt.

----------


## Doortje

Sophie, Ik denk ook dat je zeker even met de huisarts moet gaan praten.
Het zou geen goede arts zijn als hij dit probleem niet serieus neemt natuurlijk.
En wellicht krijg je een goed middel voorgeschreven waardoor je er vanaf komt, maar je moet het zeker ook willen.
En overgaan op Otrivin Babydruppels daar zit de helft Xylometazonine, dat scheelt weer, ze hebben een roze dopje!!
Die wil heb ik inmiddels wel, maar daarmee ben ik er nog niet vanaf.
Ik neem nu alleen voor het slapen gaan, en als hij dicht blijft zitten, spuit ik die pshychiomer in mijn neus, die kan geen kwaad, want als ik nog een keer druppel gaat mijn neus nu echt potdicht zitten.
Als ik bij de drogist sta, doe ik net alsof het ook de eerste keer is dat ik ze gebruik hoor, terwijl ze het misschien wel weten, maar als ik mijn dosis maar te pakken heb is het oke.

Groetjes Doortje

----------


## Doortje

Zit ik net naar KASSA te kijken, komt daar neusdruppelverslaving of eigenlijk 'gewenning' zoals de KNO arts het omschrijft aan bod.
Hij heeft hiernaar onderzoek gedaan en een proefschrift geschreven.
En daaruit is gebleken dat langdurig neusdruppelgebruik tot mijn verbijstering geen schade aan de neusslijmvliezen of neus kan veroorzaken.
Hij is al 30 jaar KNO arts en heeft vele mensen gezien, en sommige daarvan hadden wel een allergie, maar nooit geen enge dingen, ook niet na 25 jarig gebruik.
Wel treedt natuurlijk gewenning op, omdat je het langdurig gebruikt gaan de bloedvaten uitzetten als je weer neusdruppels nodig hebt.
De zoutoplossingen die er zijn doen de slijmvliezen niet slinken maar maken alleen de neus schoon, dus dit is geen alternatief.
Als je stopt met druppels zal de neus zich gewoon vanzelf weer herstellen!!
Iets om over na te denken dus....

Dit zijn niet mijn woorden, maar hetgeen wat net gezegt is op tv!!

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## concetta

Doortje,
Ben blij dat er nu een arts is die zegt dat het geen schade aan de neusslijmvliezen veroorzaakt. Wel vreemd eigenlijk want een KNO arts heeft wel tegen mij gezegd dat het wel schade veroorzaakt. Ook degene van die mij oralgen heeft voorgeschreven tegen huisstofmijt en boompollen allergie heeft het tegen me gezegd. Nu kunnen we in ieder geval zeggen dat het niet zo is. Jammer dat ik de uitzending gemist hebt.

Ik ben trouwens een week geleden gestopt met de neusdruppels en tot nu toe heb ik ze nog steeds niet gebruikt. Vreemd genoeg zit mijn neus niet meer zo dicht als toen met de neusdruppels. Alleen 's nachts moet ik mezelf dwingen om niet te druppelen, de verleiding is wel heel groot, die drang is er nog steeds maar ik probeer me er niet aan toe te geven.

----------


## otrivinjunk

Ook ik heb de aflevering van kassa gemist jammer had het best willen zien, maar bedenk wel zoveel artsen zoveel meningen. Toen ik in december bij de kno arts kwam begon die gelijk hel en verdoemenis te preken over otrivin. wellicht te weinig bonus gekregen van de pharmafabriek. Schadelijk of niet langdurig gebruik van medicijnen is natuurlijk nooit aan te raden. ik probeer in ieder geval ook zo min mogelijk flixonase te gebruiken die ik in een mega hoeveelheid van de kno arts gekregen heb om van de otrivin af te komen.

----------


## concetta

Heb ik even van de website van Kassa gehaald. Gaat over de uitzending.

Jaarlijks kopen we met zn allen in Nederland zeven miljoen verpakkingen met neusspray. Om zo bij een verkoudheid bijvoorbeeld toch lekker te kunnen slapen. 
*Verslavend
*Neusdruppels geven acute verlichting door het werkzame bestanddeel Xylometazoline. Via het slijmvlies gaat het naar de bloedvaten in de neus en die vernauwen waardoor het hele neusslijmvlies slinkt en je weer vrij kunt ademen.



Als het is uitgewerkt, zullen de bloedvaten weer verwijden en bij langdurig gebruik zelfs reactief zwellen. Daardoor kom je in een vicieuze cirkel terecht. De neus stelt zich in op de neusspray. En dus heb je telkens neusdruppels nodig om gewoon te kunnen ademen, want je wilt immers wel slapen. Op de lange termijn is echter telkens meer nodig voor hetzelfde effect. 

Verslavingen van meer dan 20 jaar zijn daarom zeker geen uitzondering. 

*Schadelijk?
*De verhalen gaan dat neusspray schadelijk is, en tot bijvoorbeeld een weggebrand tussenshot van de neus hebben geleid. Enige oplossing hiervoor was het plaatsen van een plastic neusschot. 

Volgens Evert Rijntjes, KNO-arts en gespecialiseerd in de effecten van neussprays, zijn neusdruppels niet verantwoordelijk voor het wegrotten van het tussenschotje. Cocaïne en extreem neuspeuteren zijn daar volgens hem de boosdoeners van. 

Toch heeft het gebruik van neusdruppels wel gevolgen. Zo verandert het slijmvlies in de neus bij langdurig gebruik. Zo raken de cellen van de trilharen enigszins beschadigd. Zonder trilharen ben je vatbaarder voor bijvoorbeeld infecties. Echter zodra je stopt met neussprays herstellen de cellen zich weer. Er treedt dus geen blijvende schade op. 

Verder gaat ook het verhaal dat de bloedverdunnende werking van neussprays risicos geeft op bloedpropjes. Hiervan is volgens Evert Rijntjes niks bekend. Wel kun je neusbloedingen krijgen, door de sprayen op een geïrriteerde plek van het slijmvlies. 

Neusspray bevat de stof Xylometazoline. Deze stof kan gevolgen hebben voor de hartfrequentie en het samentrekken van de hartspier. Maar daarvoor moet je wel 5 flesjes toedienen. Bij kinderen iets minder, maar alsnog veel meer dan dat bij normaal gebruik het geval is. 

*Afkicken
*Ondanks dat de gevolgen van langdurig gebruik van neusspray volgens KNO-arts Evert Rijntjes niet dramatisch zijn, is afkicken bij verslaving natuurlijk wel altijd beter. Dit kan door simpelweg een week niet toegeven, en dus een week lang het product niet te gebruiken. Ook kunt u afkicken met behulp van arts. Die kan u een speciale prednison-kuur voorschrijven. 
*Gebruik van neusspray
*Neusspray is goed te gebruiken bij een verkoudheid. Maar gebruik het dan niet langer dan gedurende een week. 

Bron Kassa

----------


## maharidoed

Hallo iedereen.
Misschien een tip voor al onze hulpelozen....., heb nu Sinuster buster ontdekt, te bestellen via internet, een neusspray gebaseerd op rode pepers, lekker fel, maar zéér effectief.
Groetjes

----------


## maharidoed

Hallo iedereen.
Misschien een tip voor al onze hulpelozen....., heb nu Sinuster buster ontdekt, te bestellen via internet, een neusspray gebaseerd op rode pepers, lekker fel, maar zéér effectief.
Groetjes

----------


## Doortje

Dat is misschien het proberen, waard!!
Waar kun je dat spul precies bestellen want ik kan het met google niet vinden.
Heb inmiddels wel flixonase gehad van de huisarts maar dit staat ongeopend in de kast.
Dit middel mag ik van de gynaecoloog niet gebruiken, bij een mogelijke zwangerschap!!

Groetjesss

----------


## maharidoed

Hoi Doortje

De spray ( Sinus buster ) is te bestellen op http://www.developmentinvestment.com/sinusbuster/
het is een beetje prijzig, maar.....ik heb er baat bij en ik hoop meerdere mensen !!
De levertijd duurt ong. 2 á 3 weken.
Groetjes

----------


## maharidoed

O ja, nog even over de Flixonase, die gebruik ik ook, mijn ervaring is toch dat je die echt met regelmaat moet gebruiken, als ik die maar een paar dagen vergeet is het weer huilen met hoofdpijn, .... :Frown:

----------


## Marjolijntje

Mij is ooit verteld dat neusspray je reukvermogen aantast.
Toen ik gestopt was met roken, kon ik meer ruiken dan me lief was.
Ik gebruik al minstens 19 jaar neusspray (of langer, dat zou ik echt niet meer weten).
Heeft iemand gemerkt dat je reukvermogen er inderdaad slechter door wordt?

----------


## concetta

Hebben ze mij ook verteld maar ik ruik heel goed en gebruik het ook ruim 19 jaar. Ben pas wel een maand er helemaal vanaf geweest. Maar dat heeft mij heel wat slapenloze nachten opgeleverd. Nu gebruik ik het af en toe nog voor ik slapen ga want slapen vind ik toch ook wel heel belangrijk anders ben ik geen mens. Overdags gebruik ik het in ieder geval niet meer.'
Zal mij benieuwen wanneer ik er helemaal van af ben.
Concetta

----------


## Doortje

Ja, Ik heb dat ook wel eens gehoord, maar bij kassa is dit niet naar voren gekomen.
Ik weet natuurlijk ook niet of het reukvermogen minder is, omdat ik het al zoveel jaren gebruik, weet ik niet hoe het zonder is!!!
Heb wel flixonase in huis, moet vanmiddag even aan de gyneacoloog vragen of ik dit mag gaan gebruiken, maar dat betwijfel ik.
Ik heb ook al eens 'zonder' geprobeerd, maar alles gaat dicht dichten en slaap ik ook niet.
Het is gewoon een gewenning die opgetreden is in mijn neus.
Wel gebruik ik nu babydruppels daar zit de helft van dat verslavend stofje in.
En overdag gebruik ik het bijna nooit.
Totaal gebruik ik het al een jaar of 28 denk ik, bizar eigenlijk!!!!

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## leegerstee

Hallo allemaal,
Ik gebruik al jarenlang neusspray's soms maanden achter elkaar dan weer weken niet.Het lukt me aardig om er op tijd mee te stoppen,voordat het echt verslavend werkt.
Sinds een aantal maanden heb ik volkomen onverwacht last van een paniekstoornis, angstaanvallen...
Geen aanwijzbare reden waarom. Je gaat dan toch denken..... zou het misschien door de neusspray komen..????
Wie heeft soortgelijke ervaringen?
Ben benieuwd!

groetjes, karin

----------


## otrivinjunk

@allemaal. even een tijdje niet ingelogd en weer een heleboel reacties erbij. vind het verhaal van concetta wel intressant. alleen dat advies over die prednison kuur vind ik maar zozo. weet je wel wat voor dikke kop je ervan krijgt ? dus alleen gebruiken als het echt niet anders kan. wat mijzelf betreft, de flixonase werkt op dit moment nauwelijks. maar ik loop dan ook weer de hele dag te niesen en met rode ogen van de alllergie. ben nog steeds zoekende naar de oplossing

----------


## Doortje

Karin ik kan me er niets bij voorstellen dat de spray een paniekstoornis veroorzaakt.
Wat wel kan is dat je je onzeker voelt door het gebruik van de spray en daarom een paniekstoornis ontwikkelt....
In het verleden heb ik het ook gehad maar ik ben daar vanaf en gebruik nog steeds druppels hoor!!

De flixonase heb ik in de kast gelegt, mag ik niet gebruiken als je zwanger wilt worden, probeer wel het neusdruppel gebruik te minimaliseren voor alleen de nacht.....

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## Yona

Oh my... wist niet dat er zoveel mensen waren met dit probleem; thuis verklaren ze me voor gek omdat ik altijd rond loop met neussprays en verstopte neus en duizende zakdoeken... mijn gezin heeft nergens last van, lopen gewoon rond met een vrije neus, ALTIJD! kunnen jullie je dat nog voorstellen? Ik heb de neusspray 'nasa rhinatiol', die supergoed werkt, maar ook superverslavend is... ik probeer em zo weinig mogelijk te gebruiken en af te wisselen met homeopathische sprays en zoutoplossingen, maar die werken nooit...

Ik heb al in geen jaar en dag rustig geslapen, wordt smorgens wakker met een ontzettend droge mond en een neus die pot dicht zit... 
Ik heb ook nog eens het probleem dat ik zangeres ben, en met een verstopte neus kan je écht niet zingen... Over 3 weken heb ik voor de eerste maal een afspraak met een KNO-arts..maar zet mijn hoop er niet al te fel op.

Ik heb dit probleem al zo'n 5 jaar, ben nu 20. Ik hoop er ooit vanaf te komen. Ik voel me een pak beter nu ik lees dat ik niet de enige ben.. Ben eigenlijk écht verbaasd!

Groetjes, Yona

----------


## JunkNummer....

Hallo allemaal,

Ben zelf 25 en ook al z'n 4 jaar aardig verslaafd aan de neuspray. Na 2 jaar verslaafd ook maar is voor naar de dokter gegaan. Die gaf me toen een spray en wat pillen voor eventuel allergie ofzo. Hielp voor geen meter, en wel goed geprobeerd dus geen echte neuspray erbij voor 2 a 3 weken. Een hel. 

Na wat laksheid van mij (doordat ik toch gewoon bleef doorspayen) heb ik na een jaar toch nog maar is weer een afpraak gemaakt met de dokter die me gelukkig is met een KNO arts had doorverwezen. Bij de KNO arts kreeg ik flixonase spray en wat pillen. Die hielpen toen ook minimaal (niks is natuurlijk te vergelijken met otrivin op zo'n moment). 

Weer een paar maanden verder kreeg ik die lastige plasticen 400 MCG. 
Die zijn een stuk beter en krachtiger. Het helpt niet meteen maar soms wel tot mijn eigen verbazing in een half uur of zelfs 10 minuten. Maar lang niet alltijd. Wel een goeie tip gekregen om mijn hoofd shuin te houden bij invoer zodat het goed bij de slijmvliezen kan komen. Even liggen is natuurlijk nog beter. 

Ik was nu 3 maandag gestopt met de Neusspray met af en toe een uitzondering. Maar de laatste week is het weer raak en ik merk hoe vaker je het weer gebruikt hoe harder het weer op je bord terug komt om er vanaf te komen. Dus als je ermee stopt denk niet na een paar maanden of weken "ik ben er nu toch al een tijdje vanaf dus kan ik het voor deze speciale gelegenheid het nu wel gebruiken want je vershuift je verstopte neus alleen maar even uit en komt na gebruik 3 X zo hard weer terug. 

Ik snap er nog steeds niks van waarom ik nu vaak een verstopte neus heb maar het voelt ontzettend goed om de deur uit te gaan zonder neuspray. Het is gewoon telkens een gevecht in je hoofd die je moet winnen. Dan maar de trap weer een paar keer op en af renen om weer vrij te kunnen ademen.
En uiteindelijk geeft de snak naar Xylometazoline het wel op. En kan je gewoon weer normaal ademen. Niet zo vrij als met, maar gewoon normaal. 

Succes voor iedereen die wil stoppen. En zie het wel als een probleem als je het te lang gebruikt. Want dat spul mag dan blijkbaar niet zo gek veel aantasten lichamelijk maar geestelijk is het een doorn die er niet hoort te zitten. Dus ga ervoor naar de doktor voor een verwijzing naar de KNO arts. En zet door. Dat ga ik ook doen. 

Groeten,
Ray

----------


## JunkNummer......

Ik was nu 3 (maandag) = maanden

----------


## Doortje

Yona, Heb je wel eens geprobeerd minder te gebruiken of over te gaan op 'babydruppels' wat overigens wel kan bij Otrivin, en dat doe ik nu ook.
Ik doe aan musicalzang (dans en acteren) en heb logopedie gehad omdat ik een nasale klank kreeg, dit heeft goed geholpen, dat geluid is nu weg!

Junknummer, Wat is plactisen voor iets dan, daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord.
En tuurlijk zit die verslaving voornamelijk tussen je oren, je denkt dat je niet zonder kan, en dan kan je het ook niet.
En ook gaan je neusslijmvliezen automatisch al dicht zitten omdat er gewenning optreed.

Ik wordt er wel eens wanhopig van, het is zo makkelijk om het gewoon te blijven gebruiken, aan de andere kant wil ik er van af.
Ik heb wel flixonase in huis van de huisarts maar is streng verboden als je zwanger wilt worden, dus een alternatief middel is er gewoon niet......

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## JunkNummer...

Hoi Doortje,
Plasticen buisjes van flixonase 400 mg bedoel ik. Raar dat fixonase niet goed is als je zwanger wilt worden eigenlijk.

Groetjes,

----------


## otrivinjunk

@doortje en Junknummer. de flixonase 400 nasuledruppels bedoelen jullie waarschijnlijk. deze zitten in kleine plastic flesjes van een paar ml. je moet de afsluitdop eraf draaien en vervolgens moet je de inhoud over beide neusgaten verdelen. De bedoeling is daarbij dat het niet in je keel komt en dat je het dan
doorslikt. Het is heel lastig in gebruik en in het begin vanaf december 2005 hielp het bij mij heel goed. had ook geen behoefte meer aan otrivin. Nu het weer mooier weer wordt krijg ik weer meer allergieaanvallen en helpt het weer een stuk minder. door stof pollen en huismijt heb ik op het moment zware nies buien waardoor alles weer dicht slaat. de keus voor otrivin is dan weer snel gemaakt. en zo tobben we dus maar weer voort. wie o wie heeft er toch de gouden tip ?

----------


## JunkNummer..

Een vriend van mij heeft ook erg last van hooikoorts erbij. Bij hem heeft acupunctuur hem veel geholpen. 

Gr

----------


## Doortje

Toevallig krijg ik nu acupunctuur, eigenlijk niet eens voor de neusdruppelverslaving.
Maar toen hij terwijl mijn rug 'in de naalden' zat mijn oor ging doormeten, contstateerde hij dat ik wel heel veel allergieen moet hebben.
Hij heeft daar 3 blijvende kleine naaldjes gezet, maar ben zo beroerd geworden (zware keelontsteking en lichte neusverkoudheid) dat ik ze eruit heb gehaald en zal dit volgende week zeker bespreken....

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## Yona

Was vorige week naar de dokter gegaan omdat ik gek werd, die heeft me een driedagen kuur van cortizone voorgeschreven; heel ongezond normaal, maar voor drie dagen kan t geen kwaad. Een hele week heb ik geen sprays moeten gebruiken...ik ademde zo vrij ! Was echt zo heerlijk... Was ook al 3 weken van de spray af...

Maar dat is inmiddels weer verleden tijd... Maar... gisteren eindelijk naar mijn afspraak bij de keel neus oor arts. Even mijn verhaal gedaan, ze dacht direct dat ik alleen maar verslaafd was aan neusspray. Tot ze in mijn neus keek; ze zei direct dat het een echte ramp was. Mijn neustussenschot is volledig scheef gegroeid, door vroeger waarschijnljk dat gebroken te hebben zonder het te weten. Daar komt mijn allergie bij, en daar heb je het probleem. Ik moet volgende week onder de scanner en dan weten we meer... Ik moet waarschijnlijk geopereerd worden. Zooo eng... maar het staat werkelijk heel scheef en daardoor zo weinig lucht.

Maar voorlopig zie ik zo erg af, neus potdicht... zingen zit er niet in!

groetjes, Yona







> Yona, Heb je wel eens geprobeerd minder te gebruiken of over te gaan op 'babydruppels' wat overigens wel kan bij Otrivin, en dat doe ik nu ook.
> Ik doe aan musicalzang (dans en acteren) en heb logopedie gehad omdat ik een nasale klank kreeg, dit heeft goed geholpen, dat geluid is nu weg!
> 
> Junknummer, Wat is plactisen voor iets dan, daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord.
> En tuurlijk zit die verslaving voornamelijk tussen je oren, je denkt dat je niet zonder kan, en dan kan je het ook niet.
> En ook gaan je neusslijmvliezen automatisch al dicht zitten omdat er gewenning optreed.
> 
> Ik wordt er wel eens wanhopig van, het is zo makkelijk om het gewoon te blijven gebruiken, aan de andere kant wil ik er van af.
> Ik heb wel flixonase in huis van de huisarts maar is streng verboden als je zwanger wilt worden, dus een alternatief middel is er gewoon niet......
> ...

----------


## Doortje

Yona, Wat een naar verhaal zeg.
Cortisone is te vergelijken met Prednison en wordt ook vaak oa bij Reumapijnen gebruikt, een zwaar middel dus.
Ik weet dat je enorm tegen een eventuele operatie opziet, maar het kan wel je klachten verminderen.
En wellicht heb je dan gewoon helemaal niets meer nodig, en zal je stem nog beter klinken, want een nasaal geluid is minder mooi.
Hou ons op de hoogte van de afloop en sterkte!!!

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## yona

Heel hard bedankt, ik hou jullie zeker op de hoogte, vrijdag zal ik posten hoe de scan is gegaan... En je hebt gelijk van die stem, het is echt lelijk als je met verstopte neus moet zingen. Voor een optreden spoot ik altijd met spray, maar helemaal gaat mijn neus nooit open, en ja nu weet ik waarom, als dat tussenschot verkeerd staat , kan er natuurlijk nooit lucht door, met of zonder spray... Ik zie wel op tegen een operatie, maar dat kan wel echt mijn leven veranderen!

Yona

----------


## yona

Moet geopereerd worden in juli, daarmee zou alles van de baan moeten zijn... niet te veel hopen zeker?

groetjes!

----------


## Doortje

Yona, De kogel is wel door de kerk voor jou.
Het is natuurlijk allerminst prettig om zo'n operatie te moeten ondergaan.
Maar denk vooruit en het neemt al je klachten weg, en je kan weer zingen als een nachtegaaltje, en dat is heel wat waard!!!

Bij mij zitten er allergie&#235;n, dat heb ik de afgelopen weken wel gemerkt.
Maar ik mag gewoon niets gebruiken.
En acupunctuur helpt toch ook wel hoor, die heeft een standaardnaaldje gezet op het allergie punt....

Groetjes Doortje

----------


## Gast1

Ook ik ben verslaafd aan Otrivin neus spray
ik ga binnenkort ook naar de dokter

----------


## Doortje

Hoi,

Ben benieuwd wat jou dokter ervan vind, ik geloof dat die meningen nogal verdeeld zijn, hou ons op de hoogte!!!!

----------


## pspoor

Er is een nieuw product op de markt dat de neusvleugels naar buiten duwt, waardoor je een betere luchtstroom krijgt. Kijk maar eens op www.airmax.nu.
Als ik verkouden ben, kan ik niet slapen zonder neusdruppels te gebruiken.
Door dit product heb ik geen neusdruppels meer nodig om in slaap te komen.
Succes!!! :Smile:

----------


## yona

hoi iedereen!
ben geopereerd, was pijnlijk en het doet raar maar heb al veeel meer lucht ook al zit het nog dicht van korst en bloed.

hopelijk geneest het snel zodat ik kan genieten van eindelijk wat zuurstof!
groetjes!

----------


## phoenix96

Ook ik ben al 10 jaar verslaafd aan de spray.
Ik ben ook nog allergisch voor pollen dus dat schiet niet op.Van flixonase krijg ik neusbloedingen.
Werkt deze Nasonex nou echt?Dan ga ik het aan de huisarts vragen.Ik wil van de xylo af.

----------


## Doortje

Yona, Ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat.
Ik hoop dat de operatie heeft geholpen en je weer kan zingen als een nachtegaaltje.....

Phoenix, Ook ik heb nog flixonase in de kast staan, maar zolang ik met het zwanger worden bezig ben mag ik hem niet gebruiken.
Nasonex heb ik ook wel eens gehad na een voorhoofdsholteontsteking, die is daarmee wel over gegaan.

Verder een fikse verkoudheid achter de rug, waarbij ik gewone otrivin gebruikte, maar nu zit ik weer aan de babydruppels die ik soms nog wel dubbel moet druppelen hoor!

Groetjes Doortje.

----------


## otrivinjunk

@allemaal, tijdje de discussie niet gevolgd omdat het met mij prima gaat. na de harde woorden en maatregelen van de kno-arts eind december 2005 is het snel beter gegaan. de flixonase heeft mij prima geholpen. heb af en toe alleen nog last van dichtzittende neus als reactie op een allergie.
gebruik de flixonase dan ook nog slechts incidenteel. er is dus wel van af te komen, maar je moet er zelf ook 100% achterstaan.

----------


## otrivinjunk

@allemaal, hoe is het met de verslaving. ben er eigenlijk helemaal vanaf. soms door pollen of huismijt slaat de boel nog wel eens dicht. als het heel slecht gaat gebruik ik een nasule flixonase en dan kan ik er weer even tegen. Ik haal bewust geen neusdruppels meer, je kan dan ook niet in de verleiding komen.

----------


## maharidoed

ben nóg steeds aan de flixonase.
Én als ik "dicht " zit, dan gebruik ik ook nog de sinusbuster, ach....het helpt om een ontsteking te voorkomen, en daar gaat het me om.

----------


## otrivinjunk

dinsdag in het ziekenhuis geweest voor iets anders maar nu ben ik ineens snotverkouden. waarschijnlijk een virusje opgelopen of zo, de boel zit wel weer helemaal dicht. dan wordt de otrivin toch wel weer verleidelijk.

----------


## pilvraagjes

uitje doorsnijden en naast je bed zetten... Tstinkt, maar houdt je misschien ook open. Anders Rhinocaps kapot maken op een zakdoekje, kan je af en toe is door dat doekje ademen, is het ook zo open!! Gewoon alle opties af gaan zolang het maar geen neusspray is... Ik noem het zelf altijd hersenverdelger, en gebruik het eigenlijk nooit. Ik red het doorgaans redelijk op die rhinocaps... en nah, dat wordt je ook zat hoor, dus alst niet meer nodig is, doe je het ook niet. Op een doekje is beter, omdat het dan niet als damp in je longen en op je slijmvliezen komt. Dit kan ook extra prikkel geven uiteindelijk. Je lichaam kan er dus niet verslaafd aan raken door overactiviteit van slijmvliezen oid...

----------


## otrivinjunk

zaterdag nog met het idee gelopen om een neusspray te halen, maar toch van afgezien. paar vervelende nachten achter de rug, maar nu heb ik al weer veel meer lucht. afwachten loont toch de moeite?

----------


## storm

Hallo Allemaal

Ik kwam gisteren bij toeval hier.
Ik ben ook een Neusdruppel gebruiker.
Ik doe dit ongeveer al vanaf mijn 15e, ik ben nu 23.
Het begon toen ik verkouden werd en iemand mij op de neusdruppels wees.
Je zou makkelijker ademen en je was even niet meer verkouden.
Ik gebruikte het veel te lang, tot gevolg dat mijn neus steeds verstopt ging zitten door de druppels.
ik gebruik neusdruppels van de Apotheker die met Zylometazoline.
Ik ben er al eens mee gestopt, wat een rot week was dat zeg!
Niet kunnen slapen, niet goed kunnen ademen, hoofdpijn, ik werd gek!
Naar lang doorzetten kwam mijn neus weer vrij.
eerst 1 neusgat toen de andere.
ik ben er toen een half jaar vanaf geweest, totdat ik weer een
gewone verkoudheid kreeg.
Het was op dat moment zo verleidelijk om de druppels te gebruiken,
en ik dacht als ik het niet langer dan 5 dagen gebruik zoals er op de bijsluiter staat kan er weinig gebeuren.
Nou dat had ik even fout!
Ik verviel weer gewoon in mijn patroon.
Het nare vind ik dat als je nu verkouden bent de druppels niet eens meer werken.
Dus dan zit nog alles pot dicht.
Ik vind het fijn om te horen dat ik niet de enige ben.
Ik dacht dat ik een uitzondering was.
Het is fijn dat er mensen hier zijn die echt met tips komen.
Zo kan ik het eens proberen.

----------


## otrivinjunk

inderdaad ben je niet de enige. het is een probleem van velen. dus ook veel verschillende meningen en tips. belangrijk is dat als je iets uit probeert dat je er zelf achter staat. maar ook van je huisarts of kno-arts mag je voldoende steun verwachten. dus als je een dokter bezoekt , je niet met een kluitje het riet in laten sturen. bij mij heeft in eerste instantie de flixonase prima gewerkt. maar waarschijnlijk door het langere gebruik wordt het effect minder. op dit moment gebruik ik incidenteel weer de nasonex van mijn huisarts. (die niet gecharmeerd is van de flixonase) heb al een jaar geen otrivin meer gebruikt . maar het blijft toch tobben. wie de oplossing weet mag het zeggen!

----------


## Nora

Dankzij de info dat je verslaafd kan raken aan neusspray, heb ik erop gelt dat ik op tijd ben gestopt met neusspray. Ik gebruikte het even toen ik verkouden was. Na 5 dagen kon ik weer normaal ademen en ben gelijk gestopt. Dus iedereen bedankt.

----------


## otrivinjunk

das mooi, hou mijn hart vast nu otrivin regelmatig op tv is met reclame. alleen maar voordelen maar geen nadelen in de reclame.

----------


## storm

dat is altijd zo met reclame.
Ze weten het altijd zo mooi te brengen, en inderdaad over de
nadelen hoor je ze niet.
Maar ja als ze dat zouden doen verkopen ze het niet, en het gaat
tenslotte om het geld.
Maar waar ze niet aan denken is dat mensen er langdurig verslaafd aan kunnen raken.
Dus die extra info zou wel op z'n plaats zijn ja

----------


## neussprayverslaving

Hoi, ik ben ook lang neussprayverslaafd geweest en ben er nu eindelijk van af. Tips en 3 methoden om er van af te komen heb ik op mijn website gezet:
http://www.siepman.nl/neussprayverslaving

Als 1 iemand er door die tips er van af komt dan heeft het al zin gehad om die pagina te maken.

Groetjes,

Alex

----------


## naam

> heb tijden 2 flesjes per week gebruikt tot ik in december bij de kno-arts kwam deze constateerde dat het slijmvlies in mijn neus ernstig aangetast was door de otrivin. De enige remedie was direct stoppen en de afkickverschijnselen voor lief nemen. van hem kreeg ik flixonase nasuledruppels. een beschrijving van dit middel kan je vinden op www.serviceapotheek.nl Mijn probleem kwam meer voort uit een allergie voor van alles en nog wat. (huismijt pollen enz.) en niet uit continue verkouden zijn. (...)


Ik vraag mij af; die nasule dingen, zijn dat die rare plastic soort capsules die je liggend op bed in moet nemen en dan van links naar rechts door je neus moet laten stromen? Die heb ik namelijk vroeger ook eens gehad, maar wist je dat dat spul ook in spray-vorm verkrijgbaar is? 
Verder heb ik precies dezelfde klachten als jij, ook altijd verkouden, bijna allergisch, zonder enige reden. 
Meestal 's ochtends en 's avonds last van.
Ik ben, zoals ik in het andere topic ook al vertelde, vorige week gestopt met de neusspray (DA huismerk) en gebruikte toen alleen nog flixonase spray. Maar deze helpt niet tegen een dichte neus, en die heb ik nog wel. Maar ik probeer het te negeren, en het gaat steeds vaker gewoon over na verloop van tijd. Ik zit dan ook niet meer zo in ademnood als voorheen, behalve als ik net in bed lig. 
Nu gebruik ik ook geen flixonase meer omdat ik bloed begon te snuiten ( wat volgens de huisarts niet erg schijnt te zijn) en gaat het op dit moment redelijk. Gewoon volhouden dus!!!

----------


## angie

> Door langdurig gebruik van otrivin heb ik nu constant opgezette neusslijmvliezen.
> Kan ik daar zonder meer mee stoppen, hoe lang duurd het dan voor de klachten verminderen.
> Of zijn er andere maatregelen nodig in de vorm van medicijnen of KNO arts.


Ik heb nu vanaf donderdag overdag geen otrivin meer gebruikt. Tot 15.00 uur een verstopte neus gehad en daardoor het gevoel dat ik daarvan ging hyperventileren, maar op een gegeven moment ging mijn neus spontaan weer open. Alleen donderdag voor het slapen gaan in één neusgat. Heb op een zakdoek eucalyptus olie gedaan die in vorig jaar uit egypte heb meegebracht en een gepelde ui op mijn slaapkamer in een bakje gedaan.
Was wel even wennen dat ik niet beide neusgaten open had maar het was te doen. Vrijdag overdag niets gebruikt. wel mijn zakdoek met eucalyptus olie steeds in de buurt en zo nodig in de aanslag. Heb bij de huisarts nasonex gevraagd en dat gebruik ik nu 2 x daags. 's morgens en voor dat ik naar bed ga, en ik heb bijna nergens meer last van. Word 's nachts soms wel wakker en dan is mijn neus wat verstopt maar minder dan voorheen, en dan pak ik mijn zakdoek met eucalyptus, en snuif daar een paar keer goed aan en dan gaat het weer. Kan het zelf haast niet geloven want ik ben echt een hele erge otrivin junk. Vanaf morgen ga ik ook de nasonex afbouwen en alleen nog maar gebruiken voordat ik ga slapen en volgende week wil ik er als het kan helemaal mee stoppen. Dit zal wel moeilijk zijn omdat ik ook allergisch ben, maar ik weet nu dat de nasonex geen kwaad kan, en deze kan gebruiken als het echt nodig mocht zijn.
De uien op mijn kamer en de eucalyptus blijven voorlopig nog wel in beeld.
Je zou dit ook eens kunnen proberen. Ik hoop dat het je lukt. Veel succes

----------


## bien

hai

ik ben dus ook verslaafd aan neusspray. 

het begon toen ik zwanger werd van mijn 1e, ind e laatste maand werd ik verkouden en het ging niet meer over... kreeg ook nasonex en het verdween.

ik werd weer zwanger en weer kwam die verkoudheid... en weer ging ie niet over.... na mijn bevalling kreeg ik flixonase, werkte goed! was overal vanaf!!

nu ben ik alleen weer zwanger, en ipv bij de andere 2 zwangerschappen, kreeg ik met 5 weken al een verkoudheid, en je raad het al... ben nu nog steeds een verstopte neus... met het gevolg dat ik nu alweer 17 weken aan de neusspray zit...

mag geen nasonex of flixonase.... zoutoplossing werkt voor geen meter! ook de baby spray niet.

vraag me af wat erger is, 1 week flixonase of de rest van me zwangerschap neusspray gebruiken....

kan niet zonder, krijg anders geen adem....

----------


## Svekke

Amai, wat een opluchting!! Ik ben niet de enige! Sinds vandaag heb ik besloten om er ook mee op te houden. Ik zag 7 lege flesjes naast elkaar staan op mijn nachtkastje en bedacht me dat ik de voorbije 8 jaar elke 2 weken zo'n nieuw flesje ging kopen. 

Let op. Het gaat hier om "Rhinospray", een product dat huisartsen in Belgie graag voorschrijven. Het verslavend ingrediënt is "Tramazoline". Jammer genoeg is al de rest hetzelfde: rebound effect, lastig om af te leren, ...

Maar soit. Dit is dag 1. We gaan er voor!!!

Wat een ENORME opluchting om hier dit forum te vinden. Het gevoel om de enige te zijn die afhankelijk was van een stomme neusspray was dikwijls erger dan die verstopte neus zelf.

----------


## xrjan

hallo iedereen

Sinds een jaar of 3 ook verslaafd aan rhinospray, soms aan otrivine...
Vorig jaar heb ik op eens een site terechtgekomen met allemaal mensen met hetzelfde probleem...
Ik was echt verrast dat er zoveel mensen waren die er ook aan verslaafd waren. Ik heb dan alle moed samen geraapt en proberen te stoppen.
DIt ging redelijk vlot, soms eens in de week gebruikte ik het nog, vooraal als ik op cafe of in de rook gezeten had.
Nu 1 jaar later dreig ik er opnieuw verslaafd aan te geraken :Frown:  
IK doe mijn vakantiejob bij graszaadproducent...
Ik heb de pech dat ik allergisch ben aan stof en pollen, dusja vanalles te veel daar. De eerste dag daar was een hel voor me. Zelfde dag nog naar dokter geweest en die heeft me Levistin neusdruppels voorgeschreven.
Die helpen me wel tegen het niezen, maar de verstopte neus blijft dus combineer ik nog met gewone druppels :Frown:  
Kheb zo weer het gevoel dat ik mijn neus aan het kapotmaken ben pfffffffff

Nu zit ik met enkele vraagjes
-Hoe komt het als je in beweging bent, dat je neus meer open is?
-Hoe komt het als ik alcohol gedronken heb dat mijn neus meer geblokkeerd geraakt?
- Hoe komt het dat als ik mijn neus snuit, hij meer geblokkeerd geraakt?

mvg
Jan

----------


## angie

Hoi iedereen,

Vanaf april gebruik ik na jarenlang verslaafd geweest te zijn geen neusspray meer. ben gestopt met behulp van nasonex, eucalyptus olie een gepelde ui en doorzettingsvermogen. Dit was wel even moeilijk. Vooral 's nachts, maar vond dat ik het toch vol moest blijven houden. Was een jaar eerder gestopt met roken, dus moest dit ook nog lukken. Toch heb ik nog wel eens een verstopte neus. Vooral als ik flink gehuild heb. voor mij geen otrivin meer of andere troep. Ik heb het niet eens meer in huis. heb ik dan toch nog wel eens een verstopte neus dan gebruik ik nasonex en zo nodig een beetje dampo onder de neus. Gelukkig komt ook dit nog maar zelden voor.

Jan. Ik kan helaas geen antwoord op jou vragen geven. Voor mij maakte het niets uit of ik wel in beweging was of niet. Dat ding ging gewoon steeds maar dichtzitten.
Misschien is het bij jou wel zo, dat wanneer je in beweging bent je ook afleiding hebt en het dan niet in de gaten hebt dat je neus dicht zit. Misschien adem je dan ook automatisch door je mond.

Alcohol of neus snuiten maakte voor mij ook niets uit. 
dus helaas. Dat antwoord moet ik je schuldig blijven.
als je allergisch bent voor bepaalde stoffen kun je je daar beter op laten testen zodat je daar gerichte medicatie voor kunt krijgen die niet schadelijk voor je is. Ga terug naar je huisarts zou ik je willen adviseren en laat je niet te makkelijk afschepen. Het gaat hier tenslotte om jouw gezondheid.

Sterkte en groetjes van Angie

----------


## afra1213

Bij een vrouw zit haar neus al jaren verstopt. Van een arts neemt zij jaren een* neusspray waardoor het iets verzacht. Echter haar slijmvliezen worden wel aangetast. 
Als iemand verteld dat dit deze verstopping van haar neus een reactie uit de lever is. 
Zal niemand dit geloven. 
Echter na kruiden in te nemen is dit binnen 4 weken genezen. 
Het blijkt dat alergie de oorzaak was van de verstopte neus

----------

